# First prop - Little Miss Muffet (Kicking legs prop)



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

As I mentioned in an earlier thread, this is my first prop, and the kicking legs prop seems to be a good prop to cut my teeth on, so to speak.

Here it is being built.






And here it is complete.






And here's my scary clown scene I did in the basement. I have a two level party at Halloween with a DJ and dancing on the lower level and karaoke and food on the upper level.

The scary clown scene has two carnival mirrors mounted on each side of the clown. They are the mirrors that distort your reflection. Pretty cool effect.


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks pretty good. For the little Miss Muffet you could also use the same design next year with a twist. Get some Good Stuff Foam from Home Depot around $4.00 a can. get some card board and cut out a circle to fit at the waist line of the pants. With some string coil it up in any pattern on the card board and spray the sting with the Good Stuff Foam. With a little black and red spray paint you have professional made intestins. Now Little Miss Muffet is a severed Body the kicks as people pass by. Through a little motion sensor in the circuit and your golden!! Keep Haunting!!!


----------



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great start I like the miss Muffet twist


----------

